# Using La Caixa card in France



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello all! 

Long time no see - been very busy with work and life in general, but have missed you 

Quick question: we're going to southern France over the Easter weekend and am wondering whether La Caixa are likely to charge us to pay with our debit cards... We're going to take some cash, but would prefer to pay the hotels by card rather than take too much cash. I've searched various places online but can't find a definite answer! I'm guessing the answer is that they will charge us, given that they'd charge to withdraw cash from another bank, but any advice welcome!

xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've only ever used mine for tolls & diesel but have only ever been debited the amount & nothing else.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I use mine to pay for things in the United States and the only surcharge they tack on is 2% for using it outside of the euro zone. Obviously you wouldn't have to pay that.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks both, sounds promising


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of the tolls in France would not accept my La Caixa Visa Electron debit card, so make sure you have an alternative.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Some of the tolls in France would not accept my La Caixa Visa Electron debit card, so make sure you have an alternative.


Thank you, good to know!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Just in case this helps anyone, we paid for our hotel with our La Caixa Visa Electron debit card with no problems and no charge 

(Didn't withdraw any cash so don't know how much that would have been)


----------

